# INFINITI G35 OEM WHEELS AND TIRES FOR SALE!!



## jamol1988 (Nov 17, 2009)

RAYS WHEELS AND TIRES. VERY RARE
INFINITI G35 STAGGERED WHEELS AND TIRES 19x8.5REAR 19x8.0 FRONT
HAS BRIDGESTONE TIRES WITH 80 % THREAD LEFT ON THEM
I ONLY HAVE 3 WHEELS. YOU CAN EASILY FIND 4TH WHEEL ON EBAY
ALL SET OF WHEELS WILL COAST 1000$, I'M SELLING 3 FOR 650$ WITH GOOD BRIDGESTONE TIRES
SERIOUS BUYERS ONLY


----------



## 1hawaii50 (Jan 19, 2008)

You have any pics?


----------



## jamol1988 (Nov 17, 2009)

Here is a link
INFINITI G35 STAGGERED OEM WHEELS AND TIRES


----------

